# Luna: My Take on a Hamer Impact



## Bizzar_Guitars (Feb 11, 2008)

Way back in the fall of 2007, I was approached by John Hughes of Daisy Train about making him a custom neck-through bass, based on Hamer Impact. 

At that point, I had only ever made neck-through guitars, and wasn’t sure if the laminating method I was using would withstand the tension of bass strings.

Also, at this point, my youngest daughter was about to start taking music in school, and wanted to play guitar. sdsre\m/ \m/ evilGuitar:
She liked my Poseidon design, but the 27" Baritone scale and “Fat Finger”™ string spacing was too big for her hands, so a 25.5" scale version (Poseidon II) was made. 










My daughter took Poseidon II to school for her first music class, only to have the teacher tell her that they didn’t teach guitar, only bass.  
So I made her a bass, Jove.
Jove was a test, to see if the neck laminates would stand up to the tension of bass 
strings. Apparently, it passed the test. 











So, on to John’s bass. 
Because I like to think I’m unique, just like everybody else, I prefer not to make copies of other designs, but John was set on this design. I told John I’d make him a ‘Bizzar’ version, it looks enough like one to see the resemblance, and he went for it.

















Specs
Based on a Hamer Impact bass
* 34" scale
* 7 Piece laminated neck-through (Figured Maple, Jatoba, Maple & Purpleheart)
* Mahogany Back
* Figured maple front
* Wenge Stringers
* Tigerwood (Gonalco Alves) Fretboard
* 24 frets
* Acryllic-in-steel inlay
* BadAss bridge
* 2 over-wound Bizzar Humbuckers
* 2 Individual Coil Select (North/Humbucker/South) mini toggle switches
* 1 phase (In/Out) mini toggle switch
* 3-way toggle
* 2 individual volume
* Corian Nut
* Gotoh Tuners
* Tung oil finish




























Wiring Diagram: 
GuitarModder | _24 Individual Coil Selections w/ Phase Switch

Ciao,

Garth


----------



## bluzfish (Mar 12, 2011)

Gorgeous, just gorgeous. Very cool designs.


----------



## Bizzar_Guitars (Feb 11, 2008)

Thanks for the compliment bluzfish,
Here's a couple of pics with the LEDs on:


----------



## starjag (Jan 30, 2008)

Bizzar indeed, but very nice!


----------



## Lincoln (Jun 2, 2008)

Very nice work


----------



## Morkolo (Dec 9, 2010)

Great job, I love the LEDs.


----------



## Bizzar_Guitars (Feb 11, 2008)

Thanks for the compliments.


----------



## hummingway (Aug 4, 2011)

Very nice. The LED's made me laugh, which isn't a bad thing.


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

Beautiful woodworking !! Congratulations ! 
Amazing to me how you were able to continue the laminate (pattern) "through" the pick rings and pickups ....with such precision. 

Cheers

Dave


----------



## Bizzar_Guitars (Feb 11, 2008)

Thanks for the additional compliments.

I am totally stoked!

Here's a review of Luna from its new owner John Hughes of Daisy Train.

"My very own line of Bass Guitar! I've been playing this all week! I have to say I am quite impressed.

The neck is perfect with a bit of a groove in the back for comfort, and seriously, for a guy like me with tendonitis, it was so much more comfortable.

The sound is alive and present with punch and articulation.

The wide frequency response of the pickups allows you to shape your tone from punchy and aggressive to soft and mellow.

Every note is balanced and smooth. The different sounds I get from the pickups... I've never had a bass that can do that.

The woodwork is incredible and it shows and adds to the clarity and tone of this bass. My dad is a carpenter... he was amazed too.

Along with it's stamped "Handcrafted for John Hughes" and numbered 001 on the back of the headstock it comes with a custom case!

Thinking of getting a guitar or bass?

Get exactly what you want!

You'd be crazy not to go to Bizzar Guitars!"

The Proud owner:


----------

